# DPN - 2003 Honda Integra DC5 Type R - Arctic Blue



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Today i was hired to prepare the following vehicle

2003 Honda Integra DC5 Type R - Arctic Blue

I was hired to perform a Stage 3 preparation and Engine bay detail.

The exterior paint work was prepared with Zym0l products.

Here are a few images taken by the owner


















































































The alloys are to be removed to enable full preparation of the inside of the rims.


















































This vehicle took approx 6 hours to prepare.

If you are a member of the following forum here is the owners post.

http://www.itr-dc5.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=29&t=23338

Another happy customer.​
Thanks for looking 
Dave


----------



## R77 CDM (Jan 17, 2009)

very nice work mate! love these cars


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Tidy example! Nice work.


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Agreed - I absolutely love the DC5 Type-R although I prefer them in Championship White.

Just a quick question - but what is that orange circular thing sticking out by the front number plate?


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Awesome :thumb: I really like the colour.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

hotwaxxx said:


> Agreed - I absolutely love the DC5 Type-R although I prefer them in Championship White.
> 
> Just a quick question - but what is that orange circular thing sticking out by the front number plate?


I wouldn't buy one based on that, its the towing eye I think and the guy must use it a lot if he leaves it fitted so it must brake down a lot.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

i'm guessing trackdays so it is for towing it out of gravel


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

I love these cars - looks excellent :thumb:

I'm pretty sure a towing eye is a mandatory requirement for track driving.


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

chunkytfg said:


> i'm guessing trackdays so it is for towing it out of gravel


Or just for the look.

Nice detail.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> i'm guessing trackdays so it is for towing it out of gravel


If it protrudes beyond the bumper then its not road legal, also a speedo reading only in Km/h on a UK registered car isn't either is it?


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Beautiful, love DC5s.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is one GORGEOUS Intergra!!! :argie:


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

That is gorgeous love the look of them and the colour, anyone know what the box of tricks is on the side of the centre console.


----------



## R77 CDM (Jan 17, 2009)

Mike Hunt said:


> If it protrudes beyond the bumper then its not road legal, also a speedo reading only in Km/h on a UK registered car isn't either is it?


i think most speedos are converted to mph when imported by these companies?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice, really good work


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

Lovely job, blue comes up well and looks great on these cars


----------



## james243 (Jun 9, 2008)

gt5500 said:


> That is gorgeous love the look of them and the colour, anyone know what the box of tricks is on the side of the centre console.


im guessing its a v-tec controller - to bring it in earlier as 6k is not soon enough some times !

That gruppe m induction kit looks luuurvly too - looks like a very cared for car to me with some very tasty modifications


----------

